# '08 Trek 6.9 Pro replacement frame



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi - I'm a longtime lurker to the forums. I enjoy everyone's contributions. Here's my deal...

I purchased a brand-new 2008 6.9 Pro Madone early last month (Feb) and discovered a crack in the headset last week. I took it into my LBS (Trek Store) and the manager said he didn't feel safe allowing me to ride the bike and they needed to send the frame back to Trek. They gave me a loaner bike, which I appreciate. Today I talked with my LBS and they said "good news" Trek is sending out a brand-new 2009 6.9 Pro. Here's the catch it's the Astana team colors, but I really (really) don't like the look of this bike. Plus my wheelset won't match the Astana color scheme, tons of other stuff I have no longer match. It's a little superficial, but I really don't like this color scheme. The big factor in buying the bike was the color. I'm a little frustrated that they assume that because I'm getting the newer frame I should be happy even though it's not a color I prefer. What should I do?


----------



## Rubi13 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have your dealer talk to Trek and explain to them your situation. They have a custom and semi custom paint program now. I would think that it would be pretty easy for them to paint a frame. Then again, I'm not really sure how their warranty department works.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

There is no difference between the '08 & '09 framesets other than an RDH. I would not accept the Astana frame, especially since it probably has your mismatched 08 fork attached to it (unless they warrantied that too). Tell them about your color choise. 

I also had an early 08 red series replaced by Trek. They painted the new 09 frame to match the old color scheme. So I know they can do it. Then again my replacement wasn't handled as a warranty.

zac


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

I didn't even think to ask about the forks, good catch. 

I'm planning on talking with the manager tomorrow. Talked with one of the guys on the floor today and he thought I can probably pick from one of the 4 stock colors. But he wasn't really sure and told me I will need to talk with the manager. Tell you the truth, I don't even like the '09 stock colors either. I'm hoping I can convince them to repaint the '08 color scheme or let me do the solid color that's on the Project One website. However, I did notice they charge $299 extra for the solid color option. I'll find more out tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I was in my Trek store a few months ago and they had a yellow Madone with a solid black fork. I asked what was up with the solid black fork and he said it was the replacement for the original yellow fork that had a defect. I asked "Aren't they going to color match the fork? and he said nope. I was suprised.


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

I just went through this with Trek. The manager at your store not being very helpful. Trek can offer you one of the four stock paint schemes as they have those ready and in stock. They also can offer you solid colors with small decal options.

Just ask, I even got them to do a solid color that is not offered. Should be here next week.

Will I buy another Trek, you bet. For a large scale company, they offer killer riding bikes, progressive designs and easily the best warranty in the business.


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

*my replacement frame*

I smashed my 2008 6.5 Pro Frame and got the LBS to get me a crash replacement frame from Trek. Insurance covered the cost unlike in your case where it is under warranty. Regardless, they should allow you to choose the frame color scheme you want. I know you're allowed to pick from the 4 stock P1 frames (all replacement frames come with the fork) with no additional cost. I decided to upgrade to the Cool Fire at an increase in price but man does it look cool (I saw it displayed at the Trek booth at the TofC and the website does not do it justice). Also, the LBS got me a wicked price on the paint job!

Anyways, long story short, replacement frame = option of ANY P1 frame depending on how much extra you want to spend.


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, I'm patiently waiting to get this resolved. However, I'm getting a bit tired of waiting so my patience is about to come to a end. Trek sent out a brand new blue '09 frame to my LBS, but I told them NOT to put my components on the new frame. I don't want the blue frame, period. He said he would need to contact his Trek rep, mind you this was last Thursday. I called my LBS today and he said he still hasn't received a word on getting the color I want. I'm not sure what options I have right now.


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

Good news! I received a call from my LBS. Trek is sending out a new '09 Madone 6.9 Project One ALL Black frame and fork. Excited but have a little uneasy feeling on how it will come out. I did a mock-up on Treks site to give me a idea on how it might look, this is it: 










http://tinyurl.com/c24lud

If it comes out like this I will be very happy. It will be a very nice upgrade for my troubles.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Short term or long term. Black rocks. You will love it. Thumbs up to TREK.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a P1 in starry night black with silver decals instead of the black I ordered made at Trek. My LBS got a black on black sent to me instead, the black/silver will look great but it just was not what I ordered.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the stock blue better.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

joelbolt said:


> Good news! I received a call from my LBS. Trek is sending out a new '09 Madone 6.9 Project One ALL Black frame and fork. Excited but have a little uneasy feeling on how it will come out. I did a mock-up on Treks site to give me a idea on how it might look, this is it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be than the Astana color scheme...
I like the stealth look of black.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Not too sure why they couldn't give you your colors...sounds like some disconnect.

But anyway, are you getting a whole new bike? or just the frame? (The 6.5 and 6.9 are the same frame)

At least it doesn't look like this:


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Can't believe they didn't include purple....


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

Joelbolt, that bike looks great the way it
is. However I would go with a black seat
and black bar tape. I love a stealth look.

Best, John


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> Joelbolt, that bike looks great the way it is. However I would go with a black seat and black bar tape. I love a stealth look.


You might be right about the stealth look, but my old bike had the white tape and seat. May change when I get the $$$. 



zac said:


> Not too sure why they couldn't give you your colors...sounds like some disconnect.
> 
> But anyway, are you getting a whole new bike? or just the frame? (The 6.5 and 6.9 are the same frame)


Not sure why they couldn't give me the '08 color scheme. They just said it wasn't available. 

I'm getting a new frame and fork. I bought a '08 6.9 Pro two month ago and found a crack int he head tube. So they're putting my components on the new Black '09 P1 6.9 Pro.



Jbartmc said:


> I had a P1 in starry night black with silver decals instead of the black I ordered made at Trek. My LBS got a black on black sent to me instead, the black/silver will look great but it just was not what I ordered.


I'm a little worried about this too. I was told the new frame and fork will be BLACK. I just know Trek offers several forms of black. We will see. 



acckids said:


> Short term or long term. Black rocks. You will love it. Thumbs up to TREK.


I agree, black is classic.

I guess, if I don't like it I can put it on eBay. Of course, I will take a hit. I really liked the last color and it was the main reason for getting the '08 over the '09 bike.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

acckids said:


> Short term or long term. Black rocks. You will love it. Thumbs up to TREK.


Ditto...Black does rock! :thumbsup: 

I'd like a little longer stem to (for me that is). 

Handlebar tape and saddle would be better in Black or at least Charcoal. 

If I go with a Madone, it will have to be Black!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

But, I must say, White and Silver/White combo also looks hot!


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

Received another call from my LBS today. He started with the dreaded, "I have bad news," worried about what he would say next, he goes on to explain that Trek doesn't have any "naked" frames in my size (56) and the soonest I can get my bike will be May 1st. I appreciate everything my LBS has done but I'm so bummed not to have my new bike for another 6 weeks. Super bummed. I almost want to go back and just ask for a full refund. They do have a 30 day money back guarantee and the crack developed within this time period but I'm sure I would create a real big fight asking for my money back. I don't know... just so bummed.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

joelbolt said:


> Received another call from my LBS today. He started with the dreaded, "I have bad news," worried about what he would say next, he goes on to explain that Trek doesn't have any "naked" frames in my size (56) and the soonest I can get my bike will be May 1st. I appreciate everything my LBS has done but I'm so bummed not to have my new bike for another 6 weeks. Super bummed. I almost want to go back and just ask for a full refund. They do have a 30 day money back guarantee and the crack developed within this time period but I'm sure I would create a real big fight asking for my money back. I don't know... just so bummed.


"F" that Joe...tell your LBS to give you a "loaner" until your bike comes back!


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> "F" that Joe...tell your LBS to give you a "loaner" until your bike comes back!


They did give me a loaner bike. But I'm still bummed to spend all that money and not be riding my dream bike for another 6 weeks.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

joelbolt said:


> They did give me a loaner bike. But I'm still bummed to spend all that money and not be riding my dream bike for another 6 weeks.


Oh...







.

Ok.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Six weeks will be here before you know it.


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I got my frame back from warranty(loose Press fit BB) and requested a custom color. Rootbeer Brown.


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

slideeslide said:


> Well I got my frame back from warranty(loose Press fit BB) and requested a custom color. Rootbeer Brown.


Wow, that is nice. How long did it take for them to get this to you?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

It looks great--the color choice has a vintage quality to it compared to the red and blue colors that are so popular now. Enjoy.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Root Beer on a Madone? It works for me. I actually like the color with the simple graphics.


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

From the time I dropped off my frame at the LBS and back in my hands was two weeks. I am in Wisconsin so shipping time is nil.

Thanks for the compliments. My wife said the bike looked very "adult"
I plan on finishing it off with some Michelin Pro 3s in Ivory sidewall. On order.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

slideeslide said:


> Well I got my frame back from warranty(loose Press fit BB) and requested a custom color. Rootbeer Brown.


Very, very nice! Love the color and the subdued graphics.

Nice set up too: How do you like the SRAM Force? And the are those the CC powertapped DT wheels?


zac


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

slideeslide said:


> From the time I dropped off my frame at the LBS and back in my hands was two weeks. I am in Wisconsin so shipping time is nil.


What!?! It will be TWO months for me, if it's delivered, on May 1st as promised. I guess, I should live in Wisconsin. :-\


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

zac said:



> Very, very nice! Love the color and the subdued graphics.
> 
> Nice set up too: How do you like the SRAM Force? And the are those the CC powertapped DT wheels?
> 
> ...


This is my second year on it. Using the Dura Ace cables and the new 7900 Chain it is significantly better than last year when I used the Sram chain and stock housing. The wheels are CC wheels. Great training wheels.

BTW, thats a 28cc tire on the front and its fits great!


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

joelbolt said:


> What!?! It will be TWO months for me, if it's delivered, on May 1st as promised. I guess, I should live in Wisconsin. :-\


Other reason mine was so fast because it was a 5.2. They repainted my original fork and replaced my frame.

It's one thing to build a great product, it's even better when they stand behind it.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

slideeslide said:


> This is my second year on it. Using the Dura Ace cables and the new 7900 Chain it is significantly better than last year when I used the Sram chain and stock housing. The wheels are CC wheels. Great training wheels.
> 
> BTW, thats a 28cc tire on the front and its fits great!


A 28! I didn't think one would fit! I've had 25s on mine and alternate 25s and 28s on my bad weather bike and they barely fit there, so I figured no way on the Madone. What are they? 

I have heard that swapping the SRAM cables for DA or Nokons does wonders.

I was thinking of getting a set. Fairly reasonable price built into a good wheel too - pretty stout. 

Anyway, I like the bike, one of the better Madones I've seen! :thumbsup:


----------

